# When reconciling is possible..



## Tinkerbell24

Do you think it is important to tell your wife/husband if you don't want anymore children when you are talking about reconciling?


----------



## Bella80

I think you should.. if you are reconciling you need to make sure you get everything out! You don't want anything to backfire later! Its a chance to start over the right way with no mistakes... its mistakes that causes a marriage to go wrong so why start a new life with mistakes.. am i making sense? lol


----------



## Tinkerbell24

Bella80 said:


> I think you should.. if you are reconciling you need to make sure you get everything out! You don't want anything to backfire later! Its a chance to start over the right way with no mistakes... its mistakes that causes a marriage to go wrong so why start a new life with mistakes.. am i making sense? lol


Complete sense. And I agree 100%. Thank you for this.


----------

